# Your fave outfit to wear with slouch boots?



## shivs (Dec 8, 2007)

I have this amazing pair of Kenneth Cole boots, and I just dont know what to wear with them, so far I have worn thick cotton tights and a knit dress with them, and skinny jeans too...but I just really really don't know what to wear that would be original with them. What do you guys think?




&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;these are them.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 8, 2007)

You could wear skirts, dresses, leggings, or skinny jeans with those! I like 'em!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 8, 2007)

You could try variations of the outfits in this thread:





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f31...ege-69382.html


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 8, 2007)

lol, I agree with shaundra, any of those outfits would look hot with your boots.

They're totally cute by the way!


----------



## fawp (Dec 9, 2007)

Lately, it's been really cold here so I wear skinny jeans tucked into my boots with cute sweaters and try to play the accessories. I've never lived in cold weather before so I've been a little fashionably challenged these last few weeks.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 9, 2007)

oh man, me too faith! it rarely gets super cold in Oz so when it does, i only have one or two outfits that look nice.. if we have a week of cold then my outfits get super boring


----------



## fawp (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh man, me too faith! it rarely gets super cold in Oz so when it does, i only have one or two outfits that look nice.. if we have a week of cold then my outfits get super boring



I have one pair of skinny jeans, two pair of boots (black Uggs and black knee length high heeled skinny boots), two sweaters (a green henley and a gray skinny hoodie) and one sweater coat (black peacoat style). Those are the only clothes that I've worn since Halloween and I'm getting really bored with my outfits. Hopefully, I'll get some new things for Christmas or I might lose my mind.


----------

